# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  προβλημα με πρεσα μαλλιων

## stauroskan

Καλησπερα σας,

εχω μια πρεσα μαλλιων (αυτη που ισιωνουν οι γυναικες τα μαλλια τους) η οποια οταν τη χρησιμοποιουσε η κοπελα μου εκανε ενα τσαφ κ εσκασε κ σταματησε να λειτουργει. Την ανοιξα φυσικα και σε καποια σημεια εχει μαυρισει. Οι αντιστασεις που ζεσταινουν λειτουργουν κ οι δυο μετραω 136Ω. Αν κ για ενα περιεργο λογο ειναι διπλασιες απο μια αλλη ιδια πρεσα που μετρησα μια φιλης της. Αλλα μπορει ν ειναι κ διπλασιας ισχυος το πιο πιθανον. Επισης εχει σπασει μια αντισταση η οποια πρεπει ν ειναι ασφαλειοαντισταση γραφει κ F1 κιολας αν και στο πλαι της γραφει 3Α και μεσα σε ενα αγγλικο L ena F και ειναι μονο πρασινη. Σας παραθετω κ φωτογραφιες απο την πρεσα της φιλης που ειναι οκ για να μου πειτε αν χρειαστει να αλλαξω κ τπτ αλλο.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
P1020093.jpgP1020107.jpgP1020121.jpgP1020122.jpgP1020123.jpgP1020126.jpg

----------


## leosedf

To εξάρτημα MS που είναι? Φαίνεται να έχει εξαερωθεί. Η το έβγαλες εσυ? (διακόπτης)
Βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά εξαρτήματα που έχουν αρπάξει.

----------

